# Black 02+ headlights



## atoltoetox (May 24, 2004)

Im looking to purchase black headlights for my 2003 Pewter Altima. I found a site selling them and was wondering if anyone knew where i could get these lights cheaper. Also, i would gladly take any opinions regarding how you think a Pewter Altima would look with these black headlights. Another question of mine is, a stupid one because i dont know what im talking about probably, is that i have Xenon lights but the Xenon light comes from the lightbulb not the headlights right? So if i change the headlights and keep the bulbs, i will still have Xenon lights, just a different headlight design. 

Here is the site for the lights i found:

http://www.matrixracing.com/Browse_Item_Details.asp?HSD=1&Item_ID=5070


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

atoltoetox said:


> Im looking to purchase black headlights for my 2003 Pewter Altima. I found a site selling them and was wondering if anyone knew where i could get these lights cheaper. Also, i would gladly take any opinions regarding how you think a Pewter Altima would look with these black headlights. Another question of mine is, a stupid one because i dont know what im talking about probably, is that i have Xenon lights but the Xenon light comes from the lightbulb not the headlights right? So if i change the headlights and keep the bulbs, i will still have Xenon lights, just a different headlight design.
> 
> Here is the site for the lights i found:
> 
> http://www.matrixracing.com/Browse_Item_Details.asp?HSD=1&Item_ID=5070



Yes, if you keep the bulbs, you will have the same effect. Might lose some because of the darkened housing, but should be very close.

Try www.southwestautoworks.com Usually very competitive.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You should also search e-bay periodically.


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

According to southwestautoworks.com, they don't work with HID (xenon) lights. I have the pewter altima as well, and I have seen the black lights on a pewter car, it does look good. Let me know if you get some that will work with the HID lights.

Follow this link to see the black headlights on pewter alt: http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=156742&perpage=15&pagenumber=2

Scroll down and you should see it.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

bolzak37 said:


> According to southwestautoworks.com, they don't work with HID (xenon) lights. I have the pewter altima as well, and I have seen the black lights on a pewter car, it does look good. Let me know if you get some that will work with the HID lights.
> 
> Follow this link to see the black headlights on pewter alt: http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=156742&perpage=15&pagenumber=2
> 
> Scroll down and you should see it.


yea they dont work wit hid FACTORY ones but if u have aftermarket i dont think i should be a problem personally i like the chrome ones better and always before u search any site be sure to always look in south west if u have a nissan cuz they have the best prices and no shipping!!! thats the best part!


----------



## atoltoetox (May 24, 2004)

I went on the SWA site and found the lights.

Please note that the headlights are dot approved and stamped on each headlamp-fully street legal please note: does not fit any factory-hid equipped altimas. 

What exactly does that mean? will the lights not fit on the altima at all? or will the lights not light up?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

if you are putting in $29 Xenon bulbs, then it will work fine. If you have installed your own HID kit, they will work fine as well. If you had HID as on option on your car, then the housings will not work.


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

Is there an echo in here??


----------



## atoltoetox (May 24, 2004)

ahh man... i really wanted those lights but i guess they wont fit. Ill ask my freind to "bake" them and do it himself with spray paint. i just didnt want the orange parts, oh well.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

atoltoetox said:


> Also, i would gladly take any opinions regarding how you think a Pewter Altima would look with these black headlights.


My company car, a Laser Blue '03 Protege5, has the blacked-out headlights (I'm told they only came that way stock in Canada in 2003) and personally I prefer them to the chromed ones. Mind you, styling is a subjective thing at the best of times... but that's my .02 cents anyway.




atoltoetox said:


> So if i change the headlights and keep the bulbs, i will still have Xenon lights, just a different headlight design.


I know a lot of people have already said what's below, but I thought it might be useful to other readers to explain what's involved more clearly.

If you've got those blue-ish coloured "HID" halogen bulbs, they should fit no problem. However, this assumes the new headlight housings still use H1 and 9005 bulb sockets (low- and high-beams, respectively) like the factory housings.

If you've got an aftermarket HID kit which uses re-based HID bulbs (from HID-type to H1 halogen type -- aftermarkets don't usually have bi-xenon), that should work with the new housings as well. As with the above, this also assumes the new housings use H1-style bulbs.

However, if you're got the factory HID option (which I must note isn't available at ANY price up here in CANADA) then the new housings, assuming again they are designed for halogen H1 and 9005 bulbs, will *NOT* work.

However, in this case you could theoretically try using said new housings and simply buy rebased HID bulbs and convert the factory HID-type connector to H1-type. I've never done this, but it should work in theory...


----------



## japspec954 (Oct 4, 2005)

bring this thread back from tha dead. so is there any company that has made these black headlights that are compatible with factory HIDs?


----------



## AltibOi02 (May 30, 2005)

japspec954 said:


> bring this thread back from tha dead. so is there any company that has made these black headlights that are compatible with factory HIDs?


No. Not as of yet....and probably wont..


----------



## japspec954 (Oct 4, 2005)

AltibOi02 said:


> No. Not as of yet....and probably wont..


why wont they? is there a problem with them?


----------



## AltibOi02 (May 30, 2005)

japspec954 said:


> why wont they? is there a problem with them?


Labor/costs I think it would cost too much and/or most people dont have factory HID's....


----------



## japspec954 (Oct 4, 2005)

AltibOi02 said:


> Labor/costs I think it would cost too much and/or most people dont have factory HID's....


so theres no way for tha people to have factory hids to have black tinted headlights? :thumbdwn:


----------



## AltibOi02 (May 30, 2005)

japspec954 said:


> so theres no way for tha people to have factory hids to have black tinted headlights? :thumbdwn:


yea, you can DIY, custom....


----------

